# Scrollbalken formatieren



## crazy_chicken (21. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe bereits gesucht und mich ein bisschen informiert und dabei ist herausgekommen, dass man den Scrollbalken vom
Browser nur mit Javascript komplett umformatieren kann.

Ich habe mal bei WebmasterTools-Google gesehen, dass da der Balken nicht dem Standard entspricht, also wurde er von Google
formatiert. Ich habe daraufhin Javascript ausgemacht und die Seite aktualisiert, aber alles wie vorher und funktioniert weiterhin einwandfrei.

Weiß es hier vielleicht jemand, wie das ungefähr realisiert wurde?


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## crazy_chicken (21. November 2013)

Hat sich erledigt, danke


----------

